# Help with setup of Toyota Expert 850



## megawatt21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Can someone help me . I bought a used Expert 850 for a hoby with all the thread,needles,hoops and instruction manuel, I have it all ready but cant get it to talk to computer.
I have downloaded Wilcom tru sizer
I have the dip switches all off except second from top and second from bottom
I am new with this and the instruction manuel dosn't help. it has a serial port connection and im useing winxp
can some help me step by step. Im lost.
Help can be posting, e-mail or by phone
thanks in advance
Rodney,


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

You are going to need a full fledged digitizing software that will be compatible with it. I had one and was lucky that my sierra software was ok to use with it. Once it is set up you will love the direct connect. I did hear from the person who bought my machine when I upgraded, that her high end wilcom would not work. She went to pantograms and got something from them - I think was around $500.00 to be able to use it. Then they will walk you through the set up.


----------



## EmbroideryImages (May 14, 2006)

Hello,
I had 3 Toyota 850's and had to upgrade to Toyota 9100's because of Hurricane Ike. Anyhow, the only way I was able to communicate with the machines was via the program from Pantograms. It was only $500 dollars. Me I prefer working with this program as I got another program that came with the new machines (can't tell you the name of the program now). I wanted something simple that would just do just communication, I didn't want lettering and ect because I do that on a different computer. I had to many instances over the years (just on occassion but a big inconvience) where the computer wouldn't communicate because of whatever reason. I do have all computers networked and continue to work with this setup so that if one computer goes down for whatever reason I have another resource to continue working. This may not be how you prefer to work, so research the options. I will say that I'm pleased to have another option of plugging in a ram drive now into each of the machines should all else fails, but this doesn't allow me the option to view the design that has just been uploaded among other things. LMK if you need further info. BTW I don't think that Pantograms has info available on their website about this program you have to call and talk to a sales tech.


----------



## megawatt21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for your help, pantograms wasthe ones that sent me that program Wilcom tru sizer , the sales/tech said I could use this to test my machine. They wont give anymore help. with the setup of the machine, It has some pre saved images . I can save the image as 001 but when I go to the 850 and preseed to get input 001 the data light never lights or blinks and then get no connection error. the machine has the two 9 pin serial port connectors one marked machine and one marked computer with each output converting to cat5 cable connectors.I am going to ohm out cat 5 cable to be sure its ok. I didnt really understnd the serial setup on the baud rate and stop and handshaking styff.is that done in the softwareor do I do it under control panel,system, ports ,com1 .
They may give me more help if I get the high end software but I need to make sure the 850 works, or communicate . I dont have any othe external device such as floppy or usb for machine connection. Im retired and not running a business. this is so hard for a newbie. Thanks again Rodney


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

The software can be very confusing for a newbie, but once you have the basics of what you need, and how it's done, you'll start moving along quickly.

You need a digitized file, such as a design, or lettering to load into your embroidery machine in order to sew something.I'm not sure what file format your machine uses. 

There are some lettering and editing programs that allow you to download free trial....Buzz Tools has a lettering program demo. There is also a free version of Sierra's Stitch Era Universal available at http://www.freeseirrasoftware.com.

In short, you create your lettering (or edit your design), save it to your memory card or stick, and load it into the machine. You could likely take a digitized design file directly to your machine without any editing.

Once you've determined what file format you need, you can go to a site such as Embroidery.com or Embroiderydesigns.com and download a free or inexpensive file.


----------



## BITOS (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a Toyata 850. It did not have a cable to hook from pc to the machine, so i bought one from a cable company. It is a DB25M/M, Molded. Machine is up and i can access the pantograms software. There is a communications driver as well, but when I try to pull the design from the pc, i am getting the RS232 Comm Error that the driver is not activated. Do you think the type of cable I am using is incorrect, or is there any other comments you can offer to advise why they will not talk to each other?

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Deb, with toyota you need a NULL modem cable.


----------



## BITOS (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, so if I get the null, should be good. I am shopping for it now and they have a 25M 9F. There is a connector cable that came witht he machine, it is 9F/25F, so that is why I bought the 25M/M. I am hoping i can just not use the connector and go direct with the cable. What do you think?
Deb


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

if you go to wilcom website they should have net working info i dont know if trusizer will work. off the top of my head i dont know what the port settings are.


----------



## BITOS (Jan 24, 2010)

Tried the null cable and that does not work. I went to the guy i bought the machine from and he gave me some more cables, but no luck. I got the comm error and the connector error. Not sure what the issue is at this point.


----------



## BITOS (Jan 24, 2010)

Got the null cable, but still getting the error. i have pantograms software that i bought with the machine. i have tried all of the additional cables that i got with the machine, but still getting the comm error


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

BITOS said:


> Got the null cable, but still getting the error. i have pantograms software that i bought with the machine. i have tried all of the additional cables that i got with the machine, but still getting the comm error


You should try to get whatever software you're using now to work with your machine. Of all programs, Pantograms is like the natural choice to connect to Toyota machines, so I'm sure they can help you there.

That being said, if you just want to test your communication and see if you can connect using anything at all, you can get our free Stitch Era Universal, setup Direct Connect, then send a design over, also for free, as long as it's under 1,000 stitches.

At least it'll tell you if your hardware is capable of talking to the machine. You need a COM port on your computer, a null modem cable, and it runs on XP / Vista / Win7.


----------



## reast (Jun 1, 2010)

You will need a RJ45 cable and 2 DB9 modular adapters. The pin assignments on the serial output on the computer and the input on the machine are different. They require that you make the correct wiring connections for each one. If you need the wiring pin assignments email me and I'll take pictures of my cable that works. [email protected]


----------



## plrelectronics (Oct 7, 2008)

Why dont you just put a USB reader on your Toyota machine?

USB Flash Reader Embroidery Machine transfer system

You can use most any embroidery software out there with it. Even the free stuff. Just as long as it exports to a TAJIMA (DST) format.


----------



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

plrelectronics said:


> Why dont you just put a USB reader on your Toyota machine?
> 
> USB Flash Reader Embroidery Machine transfer system
> 
> You can use most any embroidery software out there with it. Even the free stuff. Just as long as it exports to a TAJIMA (DST) format.


 
*Is this USB flash reader works like they said it does?*


----------



## craftymaiden (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a toyota 850 I need it to communicate with my computer. Can I use any digitizing progam? do I save at the toyota format or will it read the dst? This null cord ,first what is it and do I need it?

I am getting frustrated thinking I should sell it.
Thank you in advance for any help or information,


----------



## rangersjay99 (Dec 29, 2015)

Have you had any luck? I just received an 850 and am setting up now. Maybe I can help...


----------

